# Betta is recovering, and turning color??



## Story Lover (Jan 9, 2016)

My betta Phoenix has been a resident of my home for a couple weeks now. I got him, and then a week or two later slipped on ice and got a concussion! I was out of commission for almost a week, and didn't get to change 50% of the water regularly. Then he got finrot, and I've been doing 100% water changes every day and the appropriate amount of aquarium salt. His fins started growing back already, after three days of treatment, and they're not coming back colorless, like seems to be the norm. His body is blue, and green in the right light, with red fins that have blue streaks. The tsil was tipped with black when I bought him, but he didn't have finrot then. I'm positive of it. Now as he's recovering, the regrowth is the same shade of blue as his body! (Just the tips.) Is this nornal? I'm also wondering if I should stop the finrot treatment now and put the filter back in, since he's recovering. (I came home from school and found out he made his first bubble nest today, instead of just blowing bubbles in random places! :-D) Is it normal for the fins to grow back a different color?


----------



## torileeann11 (Dec 17, 2015)

It sounds like he is a marble. (pics would help me be sure)
But the red and blue together are usually a key sign of marble. So this color change is normal. You can expect him to change his pattern/colors his whole life . My Neptune is a Marble.


----------



## Story Lover (Jan 9, 2016)

This is, unfortunately, the best current picture I have of him, since he won't stay still for more than a moment unless a stranger enters the room and freaks him out. You can't tell, but his body is a really nice green-blue, and is turning a bit red on tge opposite side of the one shown in the picture. Sorry it's so bad. No access to a good time


----------



## Story Lover (Jan 9, 2016)

Camera*


----------



## torileeann11 (Dec 17, 2015)

It's normal.


----------



## Story Lover (Jan 9, 2016)

Thanks  Just was not expecting the fins to grow back a different color. At all lol. He's doing well, thinking back he's only made the bubble nest when the water is still, so my filter is quite possibly too rough even at the lowest setting. He almost got trapped in it once and constantly has to fight it, so I'm debating not putting it back in. Should I get a different, gentler filter, or get live plants to offset not having a filter? I'll be going to the store this weekend for silk plants, an appropriate decoration, and better food, so it would be nice to know


----------



## VanessaPinTN (Jan 11, 2016)

In order to not need a filter, it would have to be heavily planted with live plants. A sponge filter is much gentler and they come in a myriad of sizes, plus the fins won't get caught up in the intake. Now I do have a gang valve set up to lower the flow to the filter, so the bubbles aren't exploding madly and rippling most of the tank.


----------



## Story Lover (Jan 9, 2016)

It is a sponge filter, so it must not be a very good one. Thanks for the feedback  I'm really happy I found this website, you're all so helpful and nice. I fell prey to betta myths my first betta, so didn't have a heater or anything, just plastic plants and a lid. He lived a surprisingly long time for the poor conditions. Very hardy. This fish seems much more delicate. Again, thank you for giving me the info. I have some shopping to do this weekend


----------

